# Namen für Goblins



## baumthekaito (22. August 2009)

Da es einen thread für namen für Woregn gibt sollen die horde spieler nich zu kurz kommen....


meiner heist Greenie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vixxa (22. August 2009)

Özgürbabüm


----------



## Azashar (22. August 2009)

Kurze Namen sollten es sein.
Beispielrixx oder so etwas in der Richtung.


----------



## PTK (22. August 2009)

Name gesichtert 

=> *WIGNASBOTZ*


----------



## Denilson (22. August 2009)

ihr habt echt zu viel Zeit um solch sinnlose Themen zu erstellen


----------



## Sabbel3 (22. August 2009)

meiner wird Flichs heißen


----------



## Sinfallon (22. August 2009)

Denilson schrieb:


> ihr habt echt zu viel Zeit um solch sinnlose Themen zu erstellen



Wieso sinnlose Themen? Ich meine, dies dient ja nur als Hilfe für andere und nach dieser Ankündigung des 3. Addons ist sowas überschwängliches normal.


----------



## baumthekaito (22. August 2009)

Chinafarmer, Goldfinger, Goldilein


----------



## Subucu (22. August 2009)

Da würd ich doch Zerg nehmen.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (22. August 2009)

Subucu schrieb:


> Da würd ich doch Zerg nehmen.




..oder Zwerg^^


----------



## huladai (22. August 2009)

Denilson schrieb:


> ihr habt echt zu viel Zeit um solch sinnlose Themen zu erstellen



und du hast noch mehr zu viel zeit, um sinnlose themen die dich nicht interessieren auch noch zu lesen und sogar noch darauf zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (22. August 2009)

DuNichtNehmenGold
Schmarotzer
Haudrauf
Vuikoffa
Grüngold
Goldseller
Burzum


----------



## baumthekaito (22. August 2009)

Denilson schrieb:


> ihr habt echt zu viel Zeit um solch sinnlose Themen zu erstellen






huladai schrieb:


> und du hast noch mehr zu viel zeit, um sinnlose themen die dich nicht interessieren auch noch zu lesen und sogar noch darauf zu antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




owned


----------



## Ilunadin (22. August 2009)

Grünergnom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wäre wohl sowas wie Fitzz o.ä.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (22. August 2009)

"ihr habt echt zu viel Zeit um solch sinnlose Themen zu erstellen"





huladai schrieb:


> und du hast noch mehr zu viel zeit, um sinnlose themen die dich nicht interessieren auch noch zu lesen und sogar noch darauf zu antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



0wned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl der sich schon längst selbst geowned hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da-Pusher (22. August 2009)

Yoda, Yôda, Yôdâ, Yòda, Yóda, Yódà, Yódá, Yòdá, Yòdà usw.


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_ubertreib nich Mister sondezreichen_


----------



## baumthekaito (22. August 2009)

Grünhaut,  Grützkopf, Grützi, Goldbaum, Grünbank


----------



## Thalanos (22. August 2009)

@ *baumthekaito*
deine signatur is iwie falsch.

also wenn da stehn würde: "wer dks flamed isN nap" wärs ja noch ok, aber so wirkts iwie, naja eben

ich fänd wohl Bombaboyzen oder Rabozz gut


----------



## baumthekaito (22. August 2009)

Thalanos schrieb:


> @ *baumthekaito*
> deine signatur is iwie falsch.
> 
> also wenn da stehn würde: "wer dks flamed isN nap" wärs ja noch ok, aber so wirkts iwie, naja eben
> ...





ja da passen nich mehr zeichen rein sonst wärs ganz anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> DuNichtNehmenGold



Das sind Kobeolde keine Goblin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Siehe mein Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (22. August 2009)

Geldgeil.


----------



## Seryma (22. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das sind Kobeolde keine Goblin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Doch im Moment größter Not fanden die Goblins von Kesan neue Verbündete: Die Horde.."   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> "Doch im Moment größter Not fanden die Goblins von Kesan neue Verbündete: Die Horde.."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja aber ich meinte mit dem Satz "du nicht nehmen Kerze" und er hat geschrieben "DuNichtNehmenGold" als Name

Habei ch gesagt es sind Kobolde die das gesagt haben^^


----------



## BoomLabor (22. August 2009)

Stunkbob


----------



## Sins=Gnom (22. August 2009)

Also den find ich ja perfekt 
Goblah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sins=Gnom (22. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das sind Kobeolde keine Goblin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dunichnehmenkerze wären  Koblode XD


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

Dagobert <Die grünen Geldsäcke>


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Hahatschi.

Wenn man niest und so, verstehst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (22. August 2009)

Denilson schrieb:


> ihr habt echt zu viel Zeit um solch sinnlose Themen zu erstellen



schon ... ist wirklich ziemlich Sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (22. August 2009)

Popey, Spark, Dollar oder weiblich Euro


----------



## alaron (22. August 2009)

Weedi


----------



## Tokenlord (22. August 2009)

Wenn ich mir einen mache dann heisst er Lil'Greenie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (22. August 2009)

Gnobli, Schnibli, Kleene, Littler, Haudrauf, Kleinaberoho... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eig liest man ja nur lustige (dumme) Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Nox


----------



## ødan (22. August 2009)

NoxActor schrieb:


> Gnobli, Schnibli, Kleene, Littler, Haudrauf, Kleinaberoho...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ihr spielt alle auf PvP Servern oder?

Meiner wird Fezz Knallschraube heißen.


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

mrplow


----------



## Mo3 (22. August 2009)

Polygoni.


----------



## NoxActor (22. August 2009)

ødan schrieb:


> Ihr spielt alle auf PvP Servern oder?
> 
> Meiner wird Fezz Knallschraube heißen.




Na sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (22. August 2009)

ähm...
öh...
*grübel*
Fluzifia
so wird meine heissen


----------



## Voldemôrd (22. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> das is nicht witzig zudem ich schweinegrippe hab und 4wochen nich zur schule kann/darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und darüber biste jetz so traurig daste net zur schule darfst ?? =DDDD 

wenn ichs mir recht überlegt ists bestimmt super langweillig können ja au keine freunde kommen von wegen anstecken etc.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (22. August 2009)

Gigglz


----------



## Thoraxos (22. August 2009)

*Hmm Knüppelhart,Queeny,Wack,Tikif,Xidik,Bogsom mehr fallen mir im Moment nicht ein*


----------



## ach was solls. (22. August 2009)

Ingineur der Venture & Co.

Horst Schlämmer

Isch Kandidiere

Twixx!


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (22. August 2009)

Emrehl wird meiner heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. August 2009)

Also Leute, mit euren Namen wie Schweinegrippe Özgürl und was weis ich seid ihr nicht wirklich cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@te: Auch wenn ich Allianz spiele, denke ich das der Name irgendwie was kurzes haben muss. Vielleicht Trexx o.ä.?^^


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

Perfekter name fur einen Knausrigen goblin

_Geizisgeil_


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

Ölbaron


----------



## ZaIIog (22. August 2009)

So wie mein Mainchar also Zallog wird er Zallóg heissen^^

Greez Zallog aKa Zallóg xD


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (22. August 2009)

sucht ihr eher namen nach klasse oder rasse? ich glaub ne michung wär am bessten, aber schwer umzusetzen^^


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_lol wie es ausschaut werdne mehr leute worg´s spielen als gobline  es sind shcon fast 10 seiten auf dem worgen thread_


----------



## Petersburg (22. August 2009)

Frodo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (22. August 2009)

Na und? Goblins sind trotzdem geiler xP


----------



## Thomk (22. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYWxY1bT6Y
Ganz eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider geht es nur soweit, dass die letzten beiden Buchstaben nichtmehr im Namen sind..


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. August 2009)

Wogmai - 

Na wer kommt drauf woher der Name kommt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rischtisch .. Gizmo von den Gremlins ist eigentlich ein Mogwai, da der Name auf meinem Realm schon weg war .. (welch Wunder ^^) hab ich den Namen einfach ungedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schon mal gesavt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (23. August 2009)

Üschüktür,
So werde ich meinen nennen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. August 2009)

Denilson schrieb:


> ihr habt echt zu viel Zeit um solch sinnlose Themen zu erstellen


du hast scheinbar genausoviel Solche Sinnlosen Themen zu kommentieren statt, z.b wow zu spielen oder so, ergo, du bist sinnloser, weil du kein spaß haben kannst und dich net mal auf was einläst, du schiebst alles von dir weg bis du einsam und alleine stirbst... aeh.. wo war ich?^^


----------



## hengireal (23. August 2009)

Kleinerorc
Orcgnom
grünapfurz
grobergnom
schinken


----------



## Krinos (23. August 2009)

Ich würd meinen Scotty nennen wenn der name noch frei is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär bestimmt lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hizun (23. August 2009)

also ich werde meinen grünegefahr nennen xD


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Grünerdaumen?^^_


----------



## Linerá (23. August 2009)

Waren ja schon nen paar gute Anregungen dabei, aber mal OT was haben die wohl als Rassenboni ?

bestimmt Ing +525  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_-.- notes lesen 15 punkte alchi_


----------



## Teraluna (23. August 2009)

Meiner eird Fullmetal heisen und von beruf Alchimist sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder Choper als Heiler.
MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_one piece xD das wierd dan aber chopper geschrieben_


----------



## Ava (23. August 2009)

hulk!


----------



## aurifex94 (23. August 2009)

Ganz klar: Üzelbrüzel
oder alternativ: Üzzelbrüzzel ^^


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (23. August 2009)

Ich würd mein Gobbo Gubruk oder Uzfuz nennen


----------



## Arosk (23. August 2009)

Name?

Furzils

Wie ich drauf gekommen bin? Auf die Tastatur gehauen.


----------



## ~Cynn~ (23. August 2009)

Gobgob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biemi (23. August 2009)

Ihr wisst schon das es erst in 1-2 Jahren erscheint? = /


----------



## aurifex94 (23. August 2009)

@biemi :Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude ^^
mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen
 btw: in 2 jahren ô0 ..2011..kann nicht sein...2010 ist schon festgelegt ..nur wann genau weis wohl nicht mal Blizzard genau^^


----------



## Taknator (23. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Haudrauf


und dann ne gilde mit namen von beutebucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brotzkopp (23. August 2009)

Ich werde keinen haben weil ich die Rasse A) echt dämlich finde und  meine 10 Char Slots belegt sind

aber wenn, würde ich ihn "Moppelkotze" nennen...werd ich aber nicht...

also HEY...der Name ist noch frei


-.-

gn8


----------



## baumthekaito (23. August 2009)

Grünewelle, Grünertod


----------



## Huntergottheit (23. August 2009)

Darkhorst                
Darkopfer                
Opaotto
Opapetter
Presswurst
Quetschwurst
Klobürste
Onkelfriedel
Vollkornbrot
Opabehindyou
Rießenglied
Lokka
Loko


----------



## ogrim888 (23. August 2009)

Fischgrippe


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (23. August 2009)

Mir fallen da ein:

Gollum
Fizzle
Shizzle
Bolthead
Greenskin
Squiqtreiba (Hunter / WL) ^^


----------



## PvPtwinker (23. August 2009)

Ich werde meinen Kabumm nennen und alle Leute mit Dynamit bewerfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skylo (23. August 2009)

ich nen meinen Poposchnüffler...wozu ist die lange nase von denen denn sonst gut.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. August 2009)

Firbazazrak vermutlich, in Erinnerung an meinen Gobboschami aus WAR

Übrigens eine ganz gute Idee für Leute, die wirklich Namen für Gobbos wollen...bei WAR gibts nen Namensgenerator, der passende Namen ausspuckt ;D


----------



## Tôbitt (23. August 2009)

Meiner wird ganz klar Pakkman heißen


----------



## Psychomantis87 (23. August 2009)

Wixxi


----------



## Droyale (23. August 2009)

Meine weibliche Gobline / mein weiblicher Goblin (?) wird sich wohl Rapwnzl nennen ^^


----------



## Schtinketroll (23. August 2009)

rezzel hab ich schon in game mal gehsehen in Beutebucht oder so


----------



## Melkorohl (23. August 2009)

Ich habs schon vor meinem inneren Auge

Goblin Schurke 
Berufe: Bergbau und Kürschner
Name: Goldesel, Goldsack, Pfifferling oder Finanzius


----------



## Mattu (23. August 2009)

m: Woodruff (and the schnibble of azzimuth)
w: GOBLINDA (abgeleitet von Linda)

;-)


änderungen natürlich vorbehalten.


----------



## **ED** (23. August 2009)

Jubaka! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (23. August 2009)

Kaboom


----------



## Santa_Chief (23. August 2009)

YEAAHH MAN CATACLYSM KOMMT 
vielleicht zock ich dann wieder

n worg... und geh auf jagd muahahahaha


----------



## XenonblitzX (23. August 2009)

Gork, Mork, Gobbo, Squiggtreiba, Hotgoblin, goblin, mrgreen, spinatzwerg, grünergnom


----------



## Bader1 (24. August 2009)

Bimbo, Gobbo xD

Naja zu Cataclysm werdn paar Freundem mit WoW anfangen und wir zoggen alle nen Goblin hoch in ner reinen Goblin GIlde muhaha


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (24. August 2009)

vielleicht... 

Grobblo xDDD



Bader schrieb:


> Bimbo, Gobbo xD
> 
> Naja zu Cataclysm werdn paar Freundem mit WoW anfangen und wir zoggen alle nen Goblin hoch in ner reinen Goblin GIlde muhaha



"Gobbo", haste das aus RoM?^^


----------



## tamirok (24. August 2009)

filzteppich
kaktus
klopfaufkopf


----------



## immortal15 (24. August 2009)

Nilbog


----------



## Bader1 (24. August 2009)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> vielleicht...
> 
> Grobblo xDDD
> 
> ...



Hab mal Rom gespielt, kann sein das der Name in mein Gedächtnis gerutscht ist, aber grad is er mir einfach nur so eingefallen ohne Bezug auf ein anderes Spiel^^


----------



## Raxon22 (24. August 2009)

greenpec
Fyrok
hategreen
Nexion
Skelay
serlina


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

Horst Schlämmer ! Ganz klar der name is auch schon besetzt egal was ihr sagt


----------



## Scharyth (24. August 2009)

GobbelsxDDD
sry
ich mag South Park



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Vllt Bellgnom oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder einfach nur Bell. Bellgobbo hört sich auch net schlecht an. Oder allgemein Gobo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vllt werde ich meinen 58 DK auch löschen und meinen Goblin Varmak nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (24. August 2009)

Scharyth schrieb:


> GobbelsxDDD
> sry
> ich mag South Park
> 
> ...


Jo der Name is genial xD

GÖBBELS GÖBBELS!"!"!


----------



## Ziroban (24. August 2009)

Hehe hab 2 
1=Komaflanke

2=Bujachacka


----------



## Mograin (24. August 2009)

ich würde meinen Porky(damit ist der porky aus Earthbound und Mother 3) nennen


----------



## Max* (24. August 2009)

Mein Favo wär immer noch Hackfresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## pflock (24. August 2009)

peter


----------



## Zurrak (24. August 2009)

Gibts Goblin Paladine? Dann nenn ich meinen: mein Freund "Kumpelblase"!


----------



## Vrocas (24. August 2009)

Ich glaub ich werde meinen Üzdebaba nennen xDdd


----------



## DarkerO (24. August 2009)

Ganz simpel: Sprunkelpotz


----------



## baumthekaito (24. August 2009)

Golldazek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder chrysos = latein für gold


----------



## michael92 (25. August 2009)

Ich nenne meinen Ziffix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (25. August 2009)

Ich Prügelknecht und er wird ein Krieger.

Oder Fleischflöte dann wird er ein Hexer


----------



## Saberclaw (25. August 2009)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Yoda, Yôda, Yôdâ, Yòda, Yóda, Yódà, Yódá, Yòdá, Yòdà usw.



Der Name wird im Arsenal die Höchstseitenzahl sprengen...

Solche Leute haben auch nen Jäger mit dem Namen eines blonden LotR Elbenmännleins.

Dauert net lang bis einer sich das Argentumschwert aus 60er Zeiten holt und einen auf Jedi machen will >.<


Ich werde zwar nie aktiv Goblin oder Worg spielen, höchstens um das Startgebiet zu erkunden, aber wenn dann würde meine Grünhaut in etwa so heißen:

Snooch, Frock, Spraggle, Niskneerg, Gnomorcnelf (Mal ehrlich ein Goblin kommt dabei heraus wenn eine Nachtelfe bischen Spaß mit Gnomen und Orcs hat...)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Vixxen ganz klar!


----------



## PewPew_oO (25. August 2009)

Mit Ingi verbunden würde ich ihn "Fummler" nennen...!


----------



## Simse (25. August 2009)

dunichtnehemkerze

ist zwar lang aber was soll´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (25. August 2009)

Gurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nengo (25. August 2009)

MacGyver. hat das schon jemand geschrieben ?


----------



## Bradel (25. August 2009)

@2, wie einfallslos ist drixx bitte?

ich würde sogar behaupten dass es npcs gibt die schon so heißen.

kurze namen sind schon gut, aber ich denke nicht dass goblins unbedingt extra namen brauchen, ich find nur orcs unterscheiden sich vom rest in der beziehung.

ob nun ein troll oder goblin "drixx" heißt, passen tuts auf beide rassen. 

ich werd mir eh dann nen worgen machen

lg


----------



## Minøtaurus (25. August 2009)

Gollum gibts leider schon als vorschlag aber es iobgt ja noch abhwandlungen^^
wie 
Gollom
Gimli

Dann fallen mir noch 
Knirps
Zwuck
Gnom
Kurzer
ein


----------



## MF2888 (25. August 2009)

Wurzel


----------



## baumthekaito (26. August 2009)

Chumbucket


----------



## Technocrat (27. August 2009)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Yoda, Yôda, Yôdâ, Yòda, Yóda, Yódà, Yódá, Yòdá, Yòdà usw.



Bist Du heuate wieder zynisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (27. August 2009)

ich nenne meinen behindicus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muckibart (27. August 2009)

Gogwanninijabba


----------



## Eysenbeiss (27. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> ich nenne meinen behindicus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wirst den dann gleich in den ersten 24h umnennen dürfen.



Wenns nich zu lang wäre, dann "MeinPapaIstEinTroll", denn die Dinger sehen doch nun wirklich aus wie ne Kreuzung aus Troll und Gnom und meinen Worgen nenn ich ganz hart "Fiffi" ;-)


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. August 2009)

Fizzlfrix


----------



## HypoKondriak (27. August 2009)

meiner wird Deathgobler heißen


----------



## Zurrak (27. August 2009)

Gobzilla!


----------



## Athanor (28. August 2009)

Brizzfix ist auch schon gespeichert für meinen Gobbo Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clârôn (28. August 2009)

bin ja eigentlich net so der freund von reinen spassnamen aber goblinator hat irgendwie was ^^


----------



## 4 the Donuts (28. August 2009)

Eineifehlt ..


----------



## Böhseratte (28. August 2009)

Kommt natuerlich auf die Klasse drauf an aber ich wuerde bei nem gnom auhc nen kurzen Namen bevorzugen wie: Xet


----------



## Sausage (28. August 2009)

Für Goblins fällt mir irgendwie gar nix an Namen ein.. aber ne Gilde/ein Arenateam: Waah!Tauren INC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (28. August 2009)

MrGreen...


----------



## baumthekaito (29. August 2009)

Grünor


----------



## Cutlan (29. August 2009)

shadowgob
hobgobo
deathgobo
killgobo
darkgobo
usw.


das übliche ala todesritter ;-)

mal gespannt was sich die ads/adhs Kids wieder einfallen lassen


----------



## Blocher (29. August 2009)

Ich nenne meinen Goldsturm oder Goldregen. Auf jeden fall etwas das mit Gold oder Habgier zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (29. August 2009)

Grüne, Grüna, Grüni, Grüno, Grünu
Goldi, Golda, Golde, Goldo, Goldu

TOP ! alles schon besetzt


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2009)

Ratchethatefulllol passt vermutlich aber nid in das namensfenster :<


----------



## dermannderniemalslebte (29. August 2009)

Meiner wird entweder "Goldständer" oder "Rumpelstielz" heissen^^


----------



## LiamProd (29. August 2009)

chlorophyll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satarion (29. August 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Kurze Namen sollten es sein.
> Beispielrixx oder so etwas in der Richtung.




>> Löklök <<


----------



## baumthekaito (29. August 2009)

"Gamp" Was soviel heist wie Grüner als mein Pen**


----------



## Raminator (31. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Ingineur der Venture & Co.
> 
> Horst Schlämmer
> 
> ...


machste werbung?

dann nenne ich meinen fanta cola kinderriegel oder grünkohl


----------



## CupertinoZwo (31. August 2009)

Vorhaut.


----------



## Bloodyfist (31. August 2009)

Goblins passen zur Horde .... klein grün und können gar nix!


----------



## Raminator (31. August 2009)

dermannderniemalslebte schrieb:


> Meiner wird entweder "Goldständer" oder "Rumpelstielz" heissen^^


goldständer haha geiler name


----------



## Programmchef (31. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Vuikoffa



Vuipfostn
Bamoida
Fixxoida




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (31. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Gobbo
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


bitte nicht


----------



## Vochi (31. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Grünhaut,  Grützkopf, Grützi, Goldbaum, Grünbank



Meine Güte, nichts gegen die Relogion, aber Gib ihm doch gleich nen Jügischen Namen wie Goldblum oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Okay Goldbaum zählt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

&#8364;:



Bloodyfist schrieb:


> Goblins passen zur Horde .... klein grün und können gar nix!



xD wenn du schon die Horde beleidigen musst als Nerviger, (meist) Untalentierter Allianzer, DANN NIMM GEFÄLLIGST DEINEN MAINACCOUNT UND KEINEN MIMIMI ACC!


----------



## Viva.Franconia! (2. September 2009)

Vixxa schrieb:


> Özgürbabüm






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja schauen wir mal. Ich habe immer bei meiner Namensverteilung etwas lateinisches einfließen lassen bzw. die Vokale abgeändert.


----------



## Ematra (4. September 2009)

Bildteppich
Bildwirkerei
Tapisserie
Wandteppich

Es geht doch um Gobelins, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (4. September 2009)

ich denk ma mein weiblich goblin wird sticherin heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnowk (5. September 2009)

Zeitistgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lilpwny

Wenn Namen unendlich lang sein könnten :

Derzeppelinmüsstesoebeninorgrimmareingetroffensein  (MAIN CHAR)

Derzeppelinmüsstesoebeninorgrimmarlosgeflogensein   (TW&#304;NK) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnowk (5. September 2009)

Ava schrieb:


> hulk!




is der nich groß ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnowk (5. September 2009)

aurifex94 schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Üzelbrüzel
> oder alternativ: Üzzelbrüzzel ^^




Zu oft in Stuttgart gewesen ? ^^


----------



## SmokyKami (7. September 2009)

Ich mach mir einen Goblin Krieger + Ingenieur und nenn ihn dann Fatlip Diddy (Name kommt von diesem bild hier ->) http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images.../ss17_hires.jpg


----------



## Vafanculo (8. September 2009)

Ich erstell mir nen Goblin mit dem namen von einem Freund von mir. Der schaut leicht aus wie so einer von denen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (14. Oktober 2009)

mein grüner mini der enrage gehen kann (warri) wird Âshrak genannt. den hab ich mir schon aufm server reserviert^^


----------



## Schlaviner (14. Oktober 2009)

Mein Goblin wird MEISTERYODA heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein worg Snoopdog oder Volksworgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereos (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, mir fallen da auch tolle Namen ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gülleüxnünx

Raketenjoe

Pukki 

Drixx, Rixx, Klixx etc. 

Ýódá

Kleinundgrün

Milchschnitte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balbog (14. Oktober 2009)

einfallsreicher name... cataklyst^^


----------



## Pat Gart (17. Oktober 2009)

Kabuum
Goldesel
Blauhaut

fänd ich gut


----------



## Hammster (17. Oktober 2009)

PETER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -*-Rask-*- (17. Oktober 2009)

Womöglich "Rask". =)


----------



## Pallamos (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mir einen Magier machen der Fezix heißt!


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (17. Oktober 2009)

Zwirz XD


----------



## Trudon (17. Oktober 2009)

Jimmyneutral


----------



## T!tania (18. Oktober 2009)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Yoda, Yôda, Yôdâ, Yòda, Yóda, Yódà, Yódá, Yòdá, Yòdà usw.



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht daß das so kommt. Genauso wie all die DKs namens Àrthâs oder Ánàkîn, die lustigerweise eine Woche nach Release niemand mehr gesehen hat... Naja ich hab mir jedenfals für Kata vorgenommen mal am Anfang ins Goblin Startgebiet zu schauen und ne Strichliste zu machen wie viele Yodas da rumlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Himmelsfetza (hunter xD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dianteli (23. Oktober 2009)

Mein Goblin wird "Nizzid" heissen. Bezüglich der Klasse muss ich mir erst Gedanken drüber machen, was mich dann am meisten reizt hochzuleveln.

Dianteli


----------



## X-eln (22. August 2010)

hab mir für meine kommenden Goblins folgende Namen reserviert:

Warri: Schlägertyp
Hunter: Goblinhood
Mage: Meisteryoda
Schurke: Goldgeil


----------



## steven9797 (22. August 2010)

Grünergnom.


----------



## Glokdt (22. August 2010)

Mein kleiner Gobbo wird Wisakedjak heißen. (ausgesprochen wird es Whiskeyjack, American Gods lässt grüßen)


----------



## Agasul (22. August 2010)

Einfach nur Karl


----------



## xerkxes (22. August 2010)

Dárkkníght, Dêâthhêxôr oder Fìrèfùckèr passen auch zu Goblins.

Alternativ wähle einen "sagenden" Namen und bau einen oder mehrere Rechtschreibfehler ein. Zum Beispiel Grünbahrt oder Grühnoor.

So liegst du voll im Trend.


----------



## asmolol (22. August 2010)

gobbelgobbel!


----------



## _Risk_ (22. August 2010)

Karl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agasul (22. August 2010)

Ich nenn meinen "Qrizlixxixxxlito" das kann man sich gut merken und hat keine Sonderzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also echt, Sorgen habt ihr !

Mfg:

 ich werd mir kein grünes kleines Wesen erstellen


----------



## Schlaviner (22. August 2010)

Karl


----------



## alokk (22. August 2010)

Hulk oder Hässlichgrün ^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (22. August 2010)

Ich konnte mir den Namen Kurbelzisch (bekannt aus der einen Quest in Mulgore) sichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT
Für meine weibliche Gobline (Ja, 2 Goblins) hab ich mir Vitari (Aus der Kriegsklingen-Trilogie) gesichert.


----------

